# Ladies beginner club set advice



## Scarer (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi

I'm just starting in the game and have been looking at golf sets for ladies and have narrowed it down to either the Wilson Staff Reflex Wilson Staff Reflex Complete Ladies Package only £179.00 from Golfonline.co.uk or the Ben Sayers M7 set Ben Sayers Ladies M7 Package Set 2007 - Onlinegolf

Both are about the same price and there doesn't seem to be much between them. The Wilson set doesn't come with a driver so I will have to buy that extra but I was wondering what your opinions were with regards to their quality. Is Wilson a safer bet? There are no retail outlets that have this set in stock so I can't try them where as I've seen the Ben Sayers and they seem very nice. But what about long term quality?

All thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Scarer (Sep 24, 2007)

I saw some Wilson Reflex in a shop yesterday and I didn't think the finish was great.

Anyway, I have bought a set of second hand as new Titleist La Femme which walk all over them.....as one would expect, for the same money so I'm happy.


----------

